
Ask HN: Employee surveillance at your work  place? - badrabbit
HN,<p>I&#x27;ve seen both ends of the spectrum but I wanted to know what the consensus with the HN crowd was:<p>Does your work place monitor employee activity? 
Does it extend to their personal devices? 
How about off work activity?
How extensive are we talking about? 
Can you mention your company&#x27;s name?<p>To me privacy is one of the most valuable &quot;perks&quot; I look for in a job. I will gladly exchange privacy for health insurance and 401k. I&#x27;ve seen companies where privacy is extremely valued,but I&#x27;ve also seen the other end,I just don&#x27;t know what is normal anymore.<p>Bonus question: I&#x27;ve seen contractors&#x27; personal phones monitored because &quot;they use it for work too.&quot;,is that common?
======
dizzystar
In the US, a contractor is strictly BYOD...

If I'm using a company phone, computer, or anything else, I fully expect that
everything is monitored and locked down. Add your email and other login stuff
at your own peril. Be wary of your browser history.

I don't care what a company says. If I'm working for them, my personal life is
my own personal life. I don't discuss where I work with anyone that is online.
I definitely don't mention it on social media, and I flatly refuse to give my
social media accounts to any place I apply to. I go home and do nothing
related to work, and all my social media revolves around promoting things that
do little to betray who I am.

Here's the thing. An employer may say "do whatever, we don't care," but it
only takes a coworker to see you made an off-color joke or, by horror, said
something that isn't along the generally accepted marching of everyone in the
company. Office politics seeps into everything, and while the company itself
isn't monitoring you, your coworkers are. This isn't malicious, but a slip of
the keyboard can have ugly consequences.

It's my personal responsibility to protect myself at all times.

~~~
badrabbit
I focus on what I can control. It's not a good feeling to have your off work
and personal activity monitored (by superiors not colleagues). Anyway,thanks
for replying , I will take your advice seriously.

